# Lawn Weed ID needed, please



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Please help me identify this weed in my lawn and flower beds. I need a positive ID, as I am trying to determine if it is safe to feed my rabbit.

I initially thought it was a plantain, but all plantains have parallel veins, and this one has branched veins.

Location: Chicago suburbs.

Picture of a bunch of it in my flower bed:









Entire plant:









The leaves and stem are hairy:









Close up of leaf:









Leaves are alternate on a round stem:









I have looked at my normal sources, but can't find anything on this.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I think it is solidago canadensis (Canada goldenrod) or Conyza canadensis (fleabane). They are easy to tell apart when they are older, but not so easy when they are young like yours.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I have the same thing growing in my yard.
Don't know what it is but nothing I have will eat it and it will smother out everything else. It is very invasive.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep...looks like goldenrod to me.


----------



## Robyn (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree goldenrod. I feed it to my rabbits. They love it!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not goldenrod, leaves are too fuzzy and toothed. I know what the plant looks like, got one flowering in my front yard right now. It's in the aster family with white fuzzy looking petals surrounding a yellow center. Sometimes the petals have a pink tint to the edges.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the help! Mistletoad gave me the right direction to go in. I have tentatively ID'd it as  _Conyza canadensis_, although it is called horseweed here.


----------

